

Will reading text/programming on a 40" TV reduce eye strain? - Executor

I've been noticing that programming has quite unpleasant negative effects for the eyes.<p>Do you think its worth it to get a large monitor/TV for reading/writing text?<p>Second, do any of you spend 1 hour hacking, take a 5 minute mandatory break, rinse &#38; repeat, etc?<p>Thanks!
======
DanBC
I'm guessing that a 40" tv is going to be lousy quality as a monitor.

Better would be to:-

* Get an eye test, and wear suitable glasses * Get a GOOD monitor * Use a good font; use a large font * Use suitable lighting * Take regular breaks * Fix a mirror behind the monitor, so that you can allow your eyes to change focus every now and then.

I used to work 55 minutes, take a 5 minute break, on top of my legal minimum
breaks. (I'm in England.) Obviously, I'm not a doctor.

~~~
frafdez
I'd also add that just a good monitor isn't enough, make sure you calibrate
the brightness, contrast, and colors. It makes a big difference to your eyes.
You'll have less eye strain and see more details at the same time.

------
dedward
Ignoring the aspects of finding the right model that your eyes like, possibly
tangential to your question.

All other things being equal (including resolution) - bigger displays (same
resolution in the study - just bigger) - increased productivity. Something
like 15" -vs- 40". That was for joe average office worker - but the point was
that simply having a larger screen at a reasonable distance made it easier for
the brain to process stuff (not so much see better as process better)

If you are having negative effects on your eyes see an opthamologist, get your
eyes and prescription checked, etc.

Ignore comments about perfect colour calibration - that matters if you are
doing design or print, but if it's just code, I can't see how that matters.
Sharpness, the rest, matter.

------
wallflower
The 20/20/20 rule

Every 20 minutes, look at least 20 feet away to unfocus your eyes, for at
least 20 seconds.

Also, if you already have prescription eyeglasses, ask your optometrist about
a weaker "computer work" Rx to get day work eyeglasses.

------
4midori
I've used a 26" TV, set to a relatively low resolution (1366X768), as a
primary screen for a few years now. I have a secondary 19" monitor next to it.

The low-res and relative large size of text, etc. allows me to sit further
back from the screen, reducing eyestrain.

If you're going to do this, make sure to confirm the _native resolution_ of
the TV/monitor you're buying is exactly what you want. Or bring a laptop to
the store and plug it in and try it.

------
martinshen
I would not recommend using a 40" television to reduce eyestrain. I have in
fact made a funny video relating to this.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSZMn-s3NZs>

The issue isnt so much the size... its the brightness associated with a screen
that big especially a tv.

------
rmc
I used to get sore eyes from looking at a computer all day. I went to an
optician and they said it's cause by focussing on things that are really close
all the time. You must focus on far away every so often (every 10/20 mins) to
relax your eye muscles

------
frou_dh
HDTVs I've used like this have all had a harsh visual feel to them and have
been less comfortable than standard monitors.

I wouldn't recommend it unless you can get in there to tune the settings to a
T and possibly calibrate it.

------
stray
My twin-thirties are pretty easy on the eyes - so I'd expect a 40" monitor to
be even better.

After a couple decades of staring at code, my eyes want 26-point menlo...

